# paying by western union??



## 96003 (Aug 13, 2005)

Busy booking a pitch at Bella italia on lake garda and they are asking for the deposit to be made by either bankers draft or western union money transfer.They say they dont accept credit/debit cards.


Is this the norm???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Paying a deposit*

Hi

Many Italian sites will ask for a deposit to be paid. It is a tad difficult for us in the UK and so a wire transfer will be necessary.

I have in the past been asked for a deposit, but said it was not possible from this end for what ever reason.

If you are travelling in hgh season, chances are most sites will require a deposit.

Bella Italia is about 2 miles from Peschiera D/G and looks a nice site, with plenty of facilities.

You could look at the SIBLU.COM website and book via there.

Russell


----------

